# Bach Partita No. 2 in C Minor, BWV 826 by Tatia Chikovani



## Alvis (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi, I thought I'd share our recording and see what you guys think.

Tatia performs Sinfonia while i did the recording. Please comment on the quality of either 






Enjoy!
-Alvis


----------

